# A Sleeping Creature....



## Hillbilly Castro (Aug 11, 2017)

Some of you may know this man.... the king of the camp kitchen, writer of sake-drunken rants, and master of homegrown scholarship... he is currently passed out on our new rug, a moosehead ale in hand....
A wild @creature in his natural habitat!


----------



## Notmyname (Aug 11, 2017)

Better finish that beer haha


----------



## AAAutin (Aug 11, 2017)

_A-weema-weh, a-weema-weh
A-weema-weh, a-weema-weh
In the temple, the rusty temple
The Creature sleeps tonight..._


----------



## creature (Aug 11, 2017)

NB ot passed out.. mediating...

buurrtpp..


----------



## creature (Aug 11, 2017)

GH od, imma tired..


----------



## creature (Aug 11, 2017)

how do you know a guy's just had moosegrad?
antker marks on his hips...


----------



## Tude (Aug 11, 2017)

I'm so saving that pic - can we say ..... IT'S MEME TIME!!!


----------



## Dmac (Aug 11, 2017)

Why didn't you break out the Sharpie?


----------



## Dmac (Aug 12, 2017)

something like this


----------



## creature (Aug 13, 2017)

at least I'd have hair....


----------



## VikingAdventurer (Aug 15, 2017)

Dmac said:


> Why didn't you break out the Sharpie?



You... You haven't... Uurghh.

You haven't MET creature, have ya?

I wouldn't take a sharpie to @creature if you PAID me.


----------

